# Incoming - Too Big For The Wrist



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Just collected this late 20's /early 30's German wall clock from the local clock repair centre.










It's been up in the loft for nearly 15 years and was given to me almost 30 years ago by my Great Grandmother. I think she & my Great Grandfather had it from new as a wedding present, so whilst it's not going to win any beauty contests, I'm glad to have it working again.

Please excuse the poor photo.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd be very happy to have that on my wall as well Andy, well done on rescuing a family heirloom.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful! I have an old Blick Time-Recorder that needs renovating and wall mounting.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice rescue job. Is the movement Hermle?

Mike


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow! Amazing. Don't count out wrist time though it could look incredible.


----------

